# Close Enough.....friday Watch Wear



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This past week I have been mostly wearing.....

My RLT 8......ITS GREAT.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> This past week I have been mostly wearing.....
> 
> My RLT 8......ITS GREAT.....


Well as it`s now safe to go out in public with it, I`ll do the same









*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels, 1 of (the original)10*










Obviously mine`s much better looking on it`s lumpy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one for Friday, that I have just received. Cheers Ron









Vintage Citizen Diver (photo nicked from Ron until I get some taken - Hope you don't mind!).










Cheers

Mark


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This Friday's watch can only be ...










Jaeger LeCoultre Master Date


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

It'll be my Speedie today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I'll be wearing this when I get up:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

tertius said:


> This Friday's watch can only be ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man!
















This one for me I think (well, it's what I've got on now anyway!)










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Combat for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Toss up and hate to say it but a close tie between two fav daily wear pieces this and the Sar-D, could actually do with out the rest, must be getting soft!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive decided I hate chronos....







they have annoyingly busy dials and really I dont time many things in my life







....but I bloody love this...







Im not sure whats going on but this watch just looks 'so right' and its one of the reasons I went all out to own the sports Omegas.... What with Antiquorium making my Ploprof now worth the national debt of a small country, Im loath to wonder what this is worth but Im wearing it out in the city tonight for beers anyway...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

WOW...y'all are starting the day off with some real beauties. Think I'll go with a chrono beater today...see if I can make Jon ill. I've had this for years and still haven't figured out how the top sub-dial counts minutes.









*Movado Kingmatic Chrono; Valjoux cal.7750*


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My eyes! My eyes!
















I actually have 2 other chronos... One is the superbly simple B1 (when you switch the dials off) and the other is the Valjoux 7734 thats for sale... I was trying to convince myself I needed another Speedy the other day as i was being offered so many of em, but sense has prevailed!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Seamaster CHRONO Jon









Landmaster today, still on its NATO and still waiting for SUKL to find some bracelet links


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

My poor old Timex looks a bit lost among those fine pieces you guys have posted... still, it's what I am wearing today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Knut, theres no snobs here mate, Timex is always welcome


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Some super kit again Jon that Omega is stunning









Simple diver for me

Martin


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be wearing this


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Mart. I spied you got that one in a thread on WUS Anomino







Have to say 07 is Anomino's year. I love my Polluce.... one of my keepers... which it seems is a growing list









Howard, very noice mate. Do some more pics for us


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

The one in the middle during the day and the one on the left in the evening:


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Seiko Scuba 6R15 today


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Speedie for me today


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Still got the new Alpha on checking timekeeping : - still liking it


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Steelfish for the day ..










Then this ol' 6309 for later ..










/vince ..


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Old Diver for me today.

Breitling Shark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my work watch  now replaced the plastic strap with my favorite combo of heavy duty nylon and deployant, much more suitable for grease monkeys


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This beauty for me today.

























Alasdair


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Seagull 1963 chronograph*










Still my most beautiful watch - the only thing I'd change is that crown.


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

I'm wearing this atm










After work I'll be changing to this


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

All change! Now wearing the Speedy Pro on Velcro:



















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Obviously mine`s much better looking on it`s lumpy


Just realised what that reminds me of.....TANK TRACKS!









Normal workday today so its the X-33 again zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Best regards David


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> All change! Now wearing the Speedy Pro on Velcro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great on that strap. They really are (for me) the _perfect _watch...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Alas said:


> This beauty for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I'm giggling like a little school girl in anticipation. Why oh why does that pesky Atlantic Ocean need to be between me an my new RLT-41?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Speedy Pro on Hirsch for me today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy, One of Peter's?


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy, One of Peter's?


Yes mate - it's not perfect (the space between the lug fittings is a tad too long, so it rucks up a bit underneath) but it's very comfortable, very well sewn together, and really gives the watch that "tooly" look!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Arrived less than an hour ago from Austria..................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Paul, like that a lot, love the strap too


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously mine`s much better looking on it`s lumpy
> ...


Perfect for rolling across the Cambridge countryside without permission


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

My Breitling 'Shark' today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been with the 24 so far, but have just got home and changed to this


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Some great watches today, I'm not even going to mention all the people posting pictures of Speedmasters ... you do know there is a special place reserved for tempters like you ... 

But I was particularly taken by this, very lovely indeed, the simplicity of it is just wonderful



philjopa said:


> *Seagull 1963 chronograph*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Was this one today.

Bertrand


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This arrived this morning, and I've been wearing it today.



Off to the sun tomorrow for a week. Taking only three with me; an Alpha chronograph, an old gold Omega Seamaster and a Seiko divers. Everything covered in 3 watches.

Maybe I'm nearly cured.

Later,all.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> This arrived this morning, and I've been wearing it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Chris, that`s the first 17 jewel `Made in Great Britain` Services I`ve seen, a shot of the movement if possible sometime would be interesting









Anyway have a nice week away


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Monster for me this evening.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

A change of view


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to my other seventy seven fifty for the evening....

*Buran Chronograph, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

AndyF said:


> Monster for me this evening.


Nice pic - I like that look.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived this morning, and I've been wearing it today.
> ...


Thanks Mach, my first Services. The movement's marked 'Cal. 627, Seventeen 17 Jewels'; the cameras packed, but I'll take a picture for the archive when I get back.


----------

